# AMT Pedals anyone?



## deathmetalmaster (Apr 10, 2011)

Im wondering what different ways you can hook these things up? I just bought the E1 to use more or less to top off my gain on my amp, however i just realized that the pedal is actually meant to plug directly into the FX loop return! damn my lack of reading...

Has anyone ever plugged one of these pedals directly into your tube amp's input? im going to be plugging this into the input jack and running the gain on my dist channel at about 4 or 5. im trying to get a reaaaly saturated sound here.

I now realize the pedal is more of a preamp pedal. but can this thing work as a normal stomp box? basically im trying to soak as much gain out of this pedal as i can with out having to crank the gain on the amp its self. trying to save my tubes lol. thanks!


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 10, 2011)

deathmetalmaster said:


> Im wondering what different ways you can hook these things up? I just bought the E1 to use more or less to top off my gain on my amp, however i just realized that the pedal is actually meant to plug directly into the FX loop return! damn my lack of reading...
> 
> Has anyone ever plugged one of these pedals directly into your tube amp's input? im going to be plugging this into the input jack and running the gain on my dist channel at about 4 or 5. im trying to get a reaaaly saturated sound here.
> 
> I now realize the pedal is more of a preamp pedal. but can this thing work as a normal stomp box? basically im trying to soak as much gain out of this pedal as i can with out having to crank the gain on the amp its self. trying to save my tubes lol. thanks!



You'll only be saving your preamp tubes, which hardly ever die to begin with. Personally, I would dial in a nice setting on clean, set your EQ the same on OD channel and then gradually increase the gain. You'll probably only be able to get to 2 or 3 before it starts sounding like crap. However, if you really want to punch it, EQ with the pedal and start dropping the EQ controls on the amp until you get to a level you like.

Tweak, tweak, tweak...


----------



## Inazone (Apr 10, 2011)

One or two of the first AMT owners on Harmony Central said that their pedals sounded MUCH better into the effects loop or into a power amp than into an amp input. Although I haven't had an opportunity to try any of the AMTs, I've had similar results with a number of other distortion pedals. The AMTs are intended for use as preamps, so it seems to me that trying to properly EQ both the pedal and amp is just making the situation more complex than it needs to be.


----------



## deathmetalmaster (Apr 10, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> You'll only be saving your preamp tubes, which hardly ever die to begin with. Personally, I would dial in a nice setting on clean, set your EQ the same on OD channel and then gradually increase the gain. You'll probably only be able to get to 2 or 3 before it starts sounding like crap. However, if you really want to punch it, EQ with the pedal and start dropping the EQ controls on the amp until you get to a level you like.
> 
> Tweak, tweak, tweak...



thanks man. i will definitely try this. 

Also, im not too familiar with using the fx loop on any amp really. I know ive seen people plug delay pedals and such into them, but what effect can i get by plugging this pedal in there? will i still be able to run the AMT over my amps normal gain channel? or will teh preamp totally take over? Im pretty confident the pedal by its self will sound badass anyway, i just want to figure out what options i have. I notice that when i kick the fx loop button with nothing plugged in, i lose all volume. kinda like a kill switch. i guess i dont really understand what it does at all.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Apr 11, 2011)

The M1 sounds like complete shit. There's some people on HCAF that swear by the high-gain preamps like the E1 and P1, but I was so unimpressed with the sound and poor build quality of the M1, that I returned it and have no intentions of ever trying another AMT product.


----------



## Albionic (Apr 11, 2011)

its perfectly safe to crank the gain on a tube amp and as mordacain says its only the preamp tubes you are pushing which are pretty hard wearing and don't have to be matched so if one goes you can just change the broken one. and the preamp tubes aren't too expensive compared to power tubes.

go on crank that gain you know you want to


----------



## Inazone (Apr 11, 2011)

deathmetalmaster said:


> Also, im not too familiar with using the fx loop on any amp really. I know ive seen people plug delay pedals and such into them, but what effect can i get by plugging this pedal in there? will i still be able to run the AMT over my amps normal gain channel? or will teh preamp totally take over? Im pretty confident the pedal by its self will sound badass anyway, i just want to figure out what options i have. I notice that when i kick the fx loop button with nothing plugged in, i lose all volume. kinda like a kill switch. i guess i dont really understand what it does at all.



The idea is that you plug your guitar into the AMT pedal, and the pedal directly into the amp's effects return jack. The amp's internal preamp section will be bypassed, so the amp's EQ will do nothing. If you need other effects (noise gate, delay, etc.) they would go between the AMT pedal and the effects return jack. The AMT pedal's volume control replaces the invididual channel volume controls of the amp (since they are being bypassed) so you use that in conjunction with the amp's master volume control. The AMT pedal takes the place of the amp's own preamp section.

In regards to your current "kill switch" issue, some effects loops will not pass any signal if nothing is plugged into them, so you would need to plug in a short 1/4" cable between the send and return jacks to act as a jumper to pass a signal through when the loop is engaged. As a result, some people have actually used an effects loop with nothing in it as a footswitchable boost, assuming that there is a loop level control.


----------



## Soubi7string (Apr 11, 2011)

roll with the fx loop,Its like an EQ so it'll sound better in that setting.I'm sure of it.


----------



## yeah (Apr 11, 2011)

I have an AMT B1 preamp pedal. The pedal is amazing. You'll need to plug it into the effects loop. The AMT legend preamps do not work well at all when plugging them into the amps input. Right now i'm using the AMT B1 into an EH memory toy into an EH magnum 44 poweramp and out to a 4x12 cab. It sounds and feels amazing. I find myself using this setup more than my Axe Fx.


----------



## deathmetalmaster (Apr 11, 2011)

wow. more than axe fx? thats insane


----------



## deathmetalmaster (Apr 11, 2011)

how loud does the EH 44 get? that sounds like an awesome investment for gigging


----------



## Kali Yuga (Apr 11, 2011)

It's more than loud enough for band practice.


----------



## yeah (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah, I've been using those three pedals more than my other setups...even the Axe Fx. I like a simple setup, preamp and delay. Using the 3 pedals is nice and simple. I keep them ontop of my cabinet and if I want to make a change all the knobs are right there. The magnum 44 seems very loud. I don't play out or jam with anyone, so I'm not sure how it stacks up with a band or drummer. I would think that it wouldn't be a problem. The normal/bright switch is really a nice feature on the mag44. I also use the mag44 with my Axe Fx. It's a cool little poweramp and setup.


----------



## deepsal (Apr 13, 2011)

Try the amt r-1 its amazing
And ya they are meant to be plugged into the effects return
anyways on a side note its my 1st post on se7enstring
hie everyone


----------



## rockstarazuri (Apr 13, 2011)

I have the P1, and I think it's great!! Does the 5150 sound nicely, with good sustain. Cleans up well when you back up the volume knob on your guitar too, like a tube amp.

Get one if you're tired of lugging around a huge head


----------



## Levi79 (Apr 14, 2011)

I used to have an R-1, it was awesome, but I didn't really have a use for it, a friend gave it to me for $20. I ended up selling it for $100 I believe.


----------



## Nick1 (Apr 14, 2011)

I had the California Sound AMT pedal for a while. Although it was very distinct sounding and doesnt sound like many other pedals out there it was very processed sounding.


----------



## yeah (Apr 14, 2011)

The AMT legend series pedals are a lot different from most of their other pedals - like the california sound pedal. The legends are preamps. They connect through either effects loop, poweramp in or like the cali sound pedal you can connect direct to mixer, computer etc with the cab sim out on the pedal. 

The B1 has a lot of gain on tap. Some of the pickups I use are Dimarzio - steves special, paf pro, air norton, chopper, tone zone, fred, dsonic - I usually keep the gain on 10 o clock - 1 o clock. The pedal puts out a lot of bass/bottom end. I usually keep the bass on 10 o clock. 

I like the speaker cab resonance I get with the pedal too. That's something I've always had trouble achieving with other preamps.


----------



## ampoverload (Sep 11, 2011)

ttt, Does anyone know if these are digital pedals, i didnt think they were but i want to confirm that?

and how realistic do these sound compared to the tube amps each are emulating?


----------



## Cancer (Sep 11, 2011)

I was looking at these when I was investigating the Tight Metal. Still thinking about picking up and E1 or B1. I like this new trend of preamp pedals, not to derail but the Tight Metal is the coolest distortion pedal I've ever had, and it really cool to see pedal makers taking this approach.


----------



## ampoverload (Sep 11, 2011)

is it posssible to hook your guitar up to a switcher box, then run one cable to the amp like normal, then run one to the AMT, so you're able to switch between the amps preamp and the AMT pedal


----------



## Cancer (Sep 11, 2011)

ampoverload said:


> ttt, Does anyone know if these are digital pedals, i didnt think they were but i want to confirm that?
> 
> and how realistic do these sound compared to the tube amps each are emulating?



I'm not 100% sure but I would say no. Like the Tight Metal, apparently the pedals in the AMT Legend series sound changes if the voltage varies (like say, 18 volt as opposed to 9 volts). A digitally modelled pedal (like say, the Line 6 Uber Metal) would not react that way AFAIK.


----------



## geofreesun (Sep 11, 2011)

i have the tube magnum and astral tube pedals. directly into the power amp in or effects return, they sound great. going thru the amp's preamp section makes the signal compressed and mushy. the tube magnum is a great smooth sounding tube pedal. i highly recommend it for solos.


----------



## Sephael (Sep 11, 2011)

Cancer said:


> I'm not 100% sure but I would say no. Like the Tight Metal, apparently the pedals in the AMT Legend series sound changes if the voltage varies (like say, 18 volt as opposed to 9 volts). A digitally modelled pedal (like say, the Line 6 Uber Metal) would not react that way AFAIK.


 Just think about EMG pickups, changing voltage can change the sound without tubes. And when you have a selector switch for the two voltages chances are they are going through at least partially different paths with different circuitry.


----------



## electricred (Sep 12, 2011)

I owned a couple AMTs. They sound like shit and are horribly built.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Sep 12, 2011)

these clips beg to differ... 

Fulltone OCD > AMT P1 > Nakedzen impulse
netmusicians.org - the guitar gear mp3 database










I'm happy with my Tight Metal however


----------



## Jzbass25 (Sep 12, 2011)

I sorta want one, I sorta want a mesa'esqu tone(more like smooth petrucci mesa actually) out of my carvin leg. Also sidenote I want the amptweaker pedals but I only think maybe the boost or ts 1 would help my tone and not get more variance.


----------



## Inazone (Sep 13, 2011)

ampoverload said:


> is it posssible to hook your guitar up to a switcher box, then run one cable to the amp like normal, then run one to the AMT, so you're able to switch between the amps preamp and the AMT pedal



Yes, sort of. What would you run the AMT through for a power amp? If you intend to run it directly into your amp's power section while your other cable is going into the amp's front end, that probably won't work so well or at all.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Sep 24, 2011)

New Drive series, meant to be used as a distortion pedal in front of the amp. Sounds very convincing to me


----------



## carcass (May 1, 2012)

one question - can I use the simpliest solution - pluggin AMT B-1 or S-1 straight into Electro Harmonix 44 magnum or 22 caliber and then into cab? or do I need something else inbetween them?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 1, 2012)

carcass said:


> one question - can I use the simpliest solution - pluggin AMT B-1 or S-1 straight into Electro Harmonix 44 magnum or 22 caliber and then into cab? or do I need something else inbetween them?



Nope. Just pedal > 44 Mag > Cab.


----------



## carcass (May 1, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nope. Just pedal > 44 Mag > Cab.



exquisite my good sir


----------



## evilsaint (May 1, 2012)

carcass said:


> one question - can I use the simpliest solution - pluggin AMT B-1 or S-1 straight into Electro Harmonix 44 magnum or 22 caliber and then into cab? or do I need something else inbetween them?



ya. Some cables.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 1, 2012)

evilsaint said:


> ya. Some cables.



Really? I've been using telekinesis. I thought cables were obsolete...


----------



## T-e-r-r-y (May 1, 2012)

I have a B1 which is pretty cool sounding, albeit a little fizzy at times. The EQ on it is bizarre, seems like with everything set at noon it sounds really boosted and cranked. 

And yah nvr use gitar cablez, dey suck ur tone lulz


----------



## wakjob (May 1, 2012)

As much as it pains me to say it, the P1 and R1 sound the best to my ears for the higher gain stuff. Two real life amps I've never had much use for.

Being an Engl amp owner I want to like the E1. Would make my apartment life much easier. But it sounds off to me. B1 sounds ok, but doesn't knock my socks off. S1 sounds really good! M1...meh, it's alright I guess. V1 and F1 sound great for that type of playing. This is all off from internet listening so...take it with a grain of salt. I'll prolly grab one of the ebird soon.

The reverb and delay pedals look promising too. But I'm anxiously awaiting that D1 state side.  And the whole series 2 line for that matter.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Jun 29, 2012)

Thread bump for new vids of the new Legend 2 series. I'm liking what I hear 

5150 sound + CLEAN channel + 3 outputs (cab sim, preamp and front of the amp input), all in an easy to transport pedal format?







Might be more practical than a real 5150!


----------



## MeLab (Jul 1, 2012)

I have the R1, S1, and F1 pre's. Love them! They're my go-to preamps now. I have a Mosvalve power amp I run them into, but I've also run them into the effects loop returns of a few different heads (mainly Marshalls come to mind), all yielding good results. I've never tried plugging them directly into the front input of an amp. A bunch of people on YouTube have, and they generally sound thin, shrieking, and just all round awful.

But for me, the R1 gives me a nice fat modern rock sound. The palm mutes can sometimes get a little flubby, but a Tubescreamer-type pedal placed before the R1 fixes that.

S1 has a whole ton of gain (usually only have it at about 10:00). Stays pretty tight.

F1 gives pretty versatile cleans, variable gain is great for giving a little more/less dirt.

As I believe was mentioned before, all of these have a ton of bass. I generally stay under noon on the bass settings, especially the R1 and S1. And I've only tried the cab sim on the R1. It's alright, but does no miracles. I liked the H&K Tubeman sim better.

Hopefully this helps anyone on the fence about picking one up...


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Mar 27, 2013)

That e2 sounds great... 
Think I might pick one up, or be a retard and try building one if I can get my hands on a schematic.


----------

